# Flightsuit Nametags



## medic65726 (18 Oct 2006)

I was wondering if anyone out there know who supplies the embroidered nametags I've seen crews wearing on thier flightsuits. I am referring to the full-colour ones, often with a picture of their aircraft on it. I've seen the SARTechs and Pilots with them and we were looking for options for where I work (Civvie Air EMS).
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Trinity (18 Oct 2006)

Done by Army Outfitters...   

pm to follow


----------



## Ping Monkey (18 Oct 2006)

You can also order them through http://www.dbes.ca/


----------



## medic65726 (18 Oct 2006)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Loachman (18 Oct 2006)

They're all subdued now, although the older coloured ones can still be found and, yes, Army Outfitters has a good variety.

I still use the old combat nametape on my FLYING suit (the old Canadian term; "flight suit" is US terminology, sadly taking over amongst the younger crowd).


----------



## army outfitters (18 Oct 2006)

Always remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## beenthere (18 Oct 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> They're all subdued now, although the older coloured ones can still be found and, yes, Army Outfitters has a good variety.
> 
> I still use the old combat nametape on my FLYING suit (the old Canadian term; "flight suit" is US terminology, sadly taking over amongst the younger crowd).


In the now defunct Air Transport Group the term "flight bag" was in common use although it was not in reference to clothing. 8)


----------

